# File Datumsgranularität



## takidoso (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo und Halli,
weiß zufällig jemand von Euch in welcher Zeitgranularität (Minuten/Sekunden/Milis ...) die Dateien ihren Zeitstempel erhalten? der ls Befehl scheint offenbar lediglich sekunden auszuspucken, aber speichert Unis es vielleicht genauer? 
Oder hängt dies vom Derivat ab (Solaris/AIX/Linux...)

leider habe ich im Netz bisher noch keine genaueren Hinweise gefunden... :-(

Mit besten Dank für Hinweise 

Takidoso


----------



## Laudian (18. Juni 2008)

Wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht speichert Linux wie alle Unixsysteme die Timestamps in Sekunden seit 1.1.1970 ab. Das wird dann entsprechend formatiert und ausgegeben. Wuesste nicht, dass das genauer gerechnet wird.


----------



## takidoso (19. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis. Auf einer Solariskiste machte ich die Entdeckung das dort mein Programm, was von kleineren Einheiten als Sekunden ausgeht Probleme bekommt. Auf einem AIX-System scheint es da bisher noch keine Probleme gegeben zu haben, was mich annehmen lässt, dass AIX intern (vielleicht auch abhängig vom File-System) mehr als nur Sekunden zu speichern scheint. Kann das vielleicht jemand der auf AIX zu Hause ist bestätigen?
Auf jedenfall ist es ein Grund über mein "Progy" näher nachzudenken :-/

in diesem Sinne

Takidoso


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich kaum dass jemand daheim AIX faehrt, denn dies ist ja leider nicht frei verfuegbar.
Ich selbst wuerde gern etwas Erfahrung mit AIX sammeln, waehrend der Ausbildung hatten wir in der Behoerde ein paar AIX-Boxen, aber da durften wir Azubis nicht ran.

Naja, ich kann ja wenigstens frei und legal mit Linux, BSD und Solaris arbeiten, damit decke ich ja dann schonmal einen guten Teil ab.
Trotzdem, AIX wuerde mich wirklich mal interessieren.


----------



## takidoso (23. Juni 2008)

hehe das glaube ich auch nicht dass man jemandne zu Hause mit AIX anfindet. Aber es hätte ja sein können dass jemand beruflich damit arbeitet.
aber dennoch danke für die Hinweise.

Takidoso


----------

